# Anyone know what cord is used for speed lacing systems?



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I would like to get a reel of the cord used for snowboard boot speed lacing systems.

I bet it is cheaper to buy it from a camping / outdoor place but I don't know what it is called. I am thinking 
3mm Purlon (para cord) looks about right, but maybe too floppy!

Does anyone know what the tough cord is actually called in the industry?

Thank you.

Matt


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Which manufacturer? There are many variants on speed lacing and most of them use their own proprietary cord.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi,

Thank for the reply. 

I have decided to go with 2mm black paracord from a camping / outdoor store. It is the right diameter, has a big breaking strain and is cheap, £6 for 20m.

I wasn't specific about the make of boot because we have 3 different ones in the house and they all use the same type of cordage - for both liners and outer boots, (Burton, Forum and Northwave SL).

I wanted cord I could use to replace any one of mine, my wife's or riding buddies laces should they fail.

Thanks and will let you know if they work out!

Matt


----------

